
Anonymous Takes Revenge On Security Firm - ssclafani
http://blogs.forbes.com/parmyolson/2011/02/06/anonymous-takes-revenge-on-security-firm-for-trying-to-sell-supporters-details-to-fbi/
======
ssclafani
The torrent: <http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6156166/HBGary_leaked_emails>

